# Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS



## Makai Guy

TUG initiated a new login system for the Members-Only areas of the TUG website on 23 Mar, 2007.

This new system does away with the universal TUG Member Username/Password combination that TUG Members have used up until now for gaining access to the Members-Only sections of the TUG websites (Reviews, Ratings, etc.).  Instead, each TUG Member will receive a personal Username/Password combination to use to log in to the Members-only areas.  

Please recognize that the BBS and the Members-Only areas STILL are *two separate login systems*.  

*PART I - GETTING ESTABLISHED WITH THE NEW MEMBER LOGIN SYSTEM*
*NOTE:* If you have already obtained your personal login username and password for accessing the TUG Members-only sections from the new *Member Login system*, please skip down to Part II.​To begin the process of setting up your personal login information _for the Members-only Login_, just go to *http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx*, request a password reminder and follow the prompts.  When you've completed the process, you'll be emailed an initial password for logging into the new Member Login system.

This new Member Login system has been pre-loaded with the current usernames and email addresses you have established here on the bbs to make it as easy for you as possible.  Since, up to now, there has been no username in your TUG member records, the email address is all the system managers had to go by to try to pre-match bbs usernames with the appropriate TUG member accounts.*If the email address you use here on the bbs is the same as the email address in your TUG membership records*, this enabled the system managers to pre-match your membership account to your bbs username in the new system.  You will instantly be emailed your Member Login username, password, and BBS Member Code.  When you log in, the Member Login page should accurately show the status of your TUG member account in the My TUG box.

*If your email address on the bbs is NOT the one in your TUG membership records*, the system managers will not have been able to pre-match your bbs username with your membership account.  In this case, when you log in to the new system with your new password, you will be told your account is expired.  [AGAIN: this does not necessarily mean your account really has expired - it may just mean they weren't able to attach your existing TUG member account to this login name.]  

If you know what email address is in your TUG membership records, log out of the system, then request a password reminder (from the Member Login page,_ not from the bbs_) by submitting the email address in your TUG member records, then follow the username prompts to input your bbs username.  This will allow the system managers to match your member information to your bbs username.  

If cannot request a password reminder because you don't know the email address that is in your TUG member record, or otherwise need to update the email address in your TUG member record, you can submit the email address you'd like to use via the *Email Update Form*, which will allow the Login System manager to manually update your account and email your new login information to a valid email address.  

If all else fails, you can email Brian Rogers at tug@tug2.net to get this straightened out.​If you have problems with the above or otherwise wish to discuss the new Member Login system,  please see *this thread* in the *About the Rest of TUG* forum.

*PART II - ESTABLISH (or Re-establish) YOUR STATUS ON THE BBS AS A TUG MEMBER*
*Please read the following very carefully.  This is a change in procedure from how this was previously done on the bbs.*
Although the new Member Login system has ZERO effect on your ability to *log in* to the TUG Bulletin Board (your BBS username and BBS password remain the same as they have always been), you must now enter the *BBS Member Code* into your BBS profile if you wish the BBS to recognize you as a TUG Member.*IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is a change from what you entered in the past.  The BBS Member Code is NOT the same as the Member Login Password.  DO NOT ENTER YOUR MEMBER LOGIN PASSWORD, as it will not be recognized, and the BBS will consider you to be a Guest rather than a TUG Member.​*Here is the process:*
*Get the BBS Member Code* - The BBS Member Code is included in the email sent to you by the Member Login system that contains your initial temporary Member Login password.

Or you can click *here* to go to the Member Area login page, then, if necessary, log in with the Member username/password you have established for the Member Login system (_do NOT use your BBS password_ if it is different from your Member Login password).  This will enable you to view the screen below and take note of the BBS Member Code.  





​
*Enter BBS Member Code in your BBS Profile* - Click *here* to go to your BBS profile, and enter the *BBS Member Code* you obtained above. *IMPORTANT*: the BBS Member Code is _case sensitive_ and must be entered in the proper combination of upper and lower case letters in order to be recognized.
* [DO NOT enter any sort of password here -- only the BBS Member Code obtained as above will work!  The #1 mistake people are making is entering their Member Login password instead of the BBS Member Code.]*:




Please note: The bbs may not recognize your status as a TUG Member until your NEXT login to the bbs.  You can force this by logging off the bbs and back on.

The BBS Member Code will be updated more frequently than the stagnant TUG Member Password was.
*Effective immediately the old TUG Member Password is discontinued.* Please enter the new BBS Member Code into your profile as soon as you can log into the new system and obtain the code. Both values will be honored for a 4-week transition period.

*Starting 16 May, 2007 only the new BBS Member Code is be recognized by the bbs.*  Those without the correct BBS Member Code in their bbs profiles will not be recognized as TUG members by the bbs until they enter the correct values into their profiles.
* PART III - CONSOLIDATING PASSWORDS*

Once you've received your password for the new Member login system we strongly recommend that you change either your Member Login password or your BBS Password so that the two have the same value.  This way you can use one set of login information everywhere on TUG.

IMPORTANT: passwords are case sensitive and must be entered in the correct combination of upper and lower case letters to be recognized.

To change your Member Login password, click *here* to log into your Members Login page, then click the "Change Password" link:




If, instead, you want to change your BBS password to match your new Member Login password, see *this link* for information on how to update your BBS Password.


----------

